# I enjoy writing poetry.



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 11, 2016)

*The Oceans



Pounding, churning, frothing, the foam berates the shore,
Colourless in itself, the water reflects the hue of the sky,
Subtle shades of blues, greens and greys flecked with white
Denote the agitated state of the moody liquid.
Small craft scurry for shelter when a storm threatens,
Large waves like a leviathan’s tentacles, unforgiving.
Majestic and awe inspiring a lather of frenzied motion,
Giving way to calm when, for a while, the anger is spent.
The newly formed planet burned with volcanic fires,
Damped down by bonding of hydrogen and oxygen atoms
Forming water droplets, puddles, ponds, lakes, seas
And finally, the world’s mighty OCEANS.


RJG





The Leaf

The deciduous tree sheds its burden
Ready for renewal in the spring.
The furled, wrinkled leaf falls lazily
To join its crinkly, crunchy companions,
In a tawny carpet beneath the outspread boughs.
Kicked and thrown by delighted children
The leaf lands away from its fellows,
A temporary haven for a scurrying mouse
Sheltering from the jaws of a predatory cat.
The depredation of winter, rain, snow and wind
Transforms the leaf into a translucent lace doily
In preparation for final decay and obliteration.

 RJG
*​


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice! Did you know that there is a site online where you can make a book? Put all your poetry and get it printed.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 11, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Very nice! Did you know that there is a site online where you can make a book? Put all your poetry and get it printed.



I have had it published and also printed in book form. My proudest moment was when I put my 9/11 poem on line, and the chief fire officer of the Pentagon fire service e-mailed me asking if they could put it up in their office.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

That's excellent! Can you share that poem here? You should be proud!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Your poetry is very nice Bluecheese, I especially like The Leaf, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 11, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That's excellent! Can you share that poem here? You should be proud!


*9/11 Remembered


Ground Zero, a constant reminder of that infamous day,
Lives shattered, broken hearts remain unmended
In an instant a young country grew old.
The nation’s spark died and has yet to be rekindled.
Time, the great healer, will gradually lessen the hurt,
Some will find the grace and fortitude to forgive,
9/11 will long be remembered as a day of perfidy.

RJG*​


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 12, 2016)

Bluecheese,very nice! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Boy and Dog

Frolicking, scampering, chasing, free as air,
The boy and dog exult in each other’s company.
Running over the spiky grassed sand dunes,
Careless of thought, enjoying this moment of euphoria,
They tumble to the ground and roll over and over,
Boy laughing, dog barking in glorious empathy.
Out of breath, they sit in warm sociability.
The eyes of the boy mark him out as different,
Disabled, unable to compete with his peers.
The non-judgemental dog gazes devotedly at his master,
An unbreakable bond between Boy and Dog.

RJG

*​Our adopted son, now 30, has Down's Syndrome, I wrote this poem when he was young. Although quite severely mentally disabled, he is a wonderful person and loved by all who know him.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2016)

I hope it is ok for others to post their poems on this thread also? If so, I would like to share some of mine.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2016)

​                                    Magyar Morning

                           The crooning Magyar comes,
                            Pealing the morning light,  
                            Striking the sun's high note,
                            Blaring the heated clouds
                           Grumbling with rain.
                           Wind riffs shear their notes,
                            Muted against sly trees, swaying
                            Their resinous song, measured
                            In his score. Wrenching down harmonies,
                            The blue-skinned violin strings
                            Scented music, screaming 
                            To uplift the dew, while liquid lyrics
                             Compose the day. Smiling, 
                            He streams the fluid sky, granting 
                            The reckless grass crooked phrases
                             To blend in a seamless hymn,
                             The dissonant earth's caress, 
                            Fecund with Magyar joy.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lovely poem, Shalimar..nice imagery too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks so much Karen.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2016)

Are there any other poets among us, I wonder?. If so, please share your work. I look forward to being inspired.:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

My poems are all start "There once was a lad from Nantucket" - I doubt they would be appreciated here.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice poem ,shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Vicky.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks Vicky.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Down but not out

Gloomy thoughts swirl around the psyche
Black clouds of despair and anguish
Dark coloured with angst and longing
Hover overhead like brooding sentinels
But all is not lost, the atmosphere changes
The sun peeks through the shadowy hinterland
Uplifting and rejuvenating the spirit.

RJG

*I wrote this poem today for someone I met on line who is feeling down in the dumps at present.


----------



## meteorite83188 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ground Zero, I've been trying to forget that day. I was in the middle of that chaos. So much was lost. On a lighter side? I look at life quite differently. I take everyday as it comes. Sort of like a gift that was forgotten prior. One begins to cherish the simple things in life. For it can disappear in a second. Good poetry there Bluecheese50. You may  want to check out a 9/11 vid. on youtube. I think it was a vid about the Brits viewing that day. I posted a synopsis as to what first responders were doing at that place and time. Took some time to come to grips with that day. But we move on...as we should. Ted


----------

